# Trails en Merida?



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Trails en cancun o mérida?*

Hola voy de vacaciones a mérida y Cancún. Hay buenos trails?


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

Saludos desde Mérida. 
Aquí hay muchos grupos de MTB, al menos te puedo nombrar 5 o 6, con los que podrías salir a rodar. 
Como ya habrás inveetigado, cerca de Merida no hay montañas, por lo tanto se hace ciclismo de sendero; rutas hay muchas y muy diversas, desde las sencillas de 20 kms, hasta largas de casi 100 kms, puedes tener acceso a esto, en menos de 30 minutos de desplazamiento. 
También hay zonas con montañas no muy elevadas un poco más lejos de Merida, pero valen la pena.

Te recomiendo que busques en Facebook varios grupos y cuando estés por acá te acerques a ellos.
Yo estoy iniciando en el MTB y estoy rodando con los Yucabikers MTB, pero hay muchos otros grupos, un grupo muy grande es los Dirt riders, Sak Beh etc.

Respecto a tu pregunta de si existen single tracks... Si, yo diría que suficientes.
Es cosa de que te acerques a los grupos y empiezas a rodar con ellos cuando estés por acá.
Saludos desde Yucatán


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Gracias hermano, definitivamente buscare a dirt riders y los yucabikers en FB. No sabes donde renten bicis en merida? Voy a ir en mayo y me gustaría rentar una para conocer los trails.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

....


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Alguien tiene mapas de algunas rutas cerca de Merida? Sobre todo de single track. 

Tambien queria preguntar cual es el parque que tenga una montaña mas cerca de Merida. 

Saludos.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

pcasso87 said:


> Alguien tiene mapas de algunas rutas cerca de Merida? Sobre todo de single track.
> 
> Tambien queria preguntar cual es el parque que tenga una montaña mas cerca de Merida.
> 
> Saludos.


En bicimapas no hay nada, checa en wikiloc.
En cuanto al punto más alto de toda la península de Yucatán, creo que es una de las pirámides, es más plano que una mesa de billar.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

doccoraje said:


> En bicimapas no hay nada, checa en wikiloc.
> En cuanto al punto más alto de toda la península de Yucatán, creo que es una de las pirámides, es más plano que una mesa de billar.


Desgraciadamente me va a pegar mucho el cambio por esto


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

pcasso87 said:


> Desgraciadamente me va a pegar mucho el cambio por esto


Estimado compatriota , cada quien tiene sus proyectos y decisiones ...pero como está la cosa a mi me pegaría mas dejar San Antonio :madman:, el asunto de las montañas y el mtbike es lo de menos según yo , y eso que soy mtbiker de corazón:thumbsup:. slds.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

the last biker said:


> Estimado compatriota , cada quien tiene sus proyectos y decisiones ...pero como está la cosa a mi me pegaría mas dejar San Antonio :madman:, el asunto de las montañas y el mtbike es lo de menos según yo , y eso que soy mtbiker de corazón:thumbsup:. slds.


Si me pega pero mi paga mejora si me voy a Merida asi que no me puedo quejar y la verdad la ciudad en si es Hermosa. Lo bueno es que ya soy residente y puedo regresar en algun futuro.

Saludos


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

Saludos!, que me desentendi de la publication, casi no entro al foro... Hace algún tiempo posteaste algo en Facebook, no?
Respecto a tu pregunta... Si, por cerros, estamos jodidos; el más alto, cercano a Mérida es muna, y te aseguro que no rebasa los 100-150 metros de altura.
Acá lo que hay mucho para hacer es trail de tipo XC.
Rutas, puedes encontrar muchas en runtastic, solo hay un detalle, por la expansión que está teniendo Mérida, va a ser prácticamente inevitable que tengas que cruzar tomar fragmentos de pavimento o carreteras.
Trails soñados como Colorado o Utah, acá no hay, pero si nos divertimos en el XC.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Si ya me toco el single track yucateco que basicamente son brechas anchas y rectas que nadamas te rebotan las nalgas. Probe el parque iglu y tiene buen potencial y varias buenas veredas pero muy cortas y abandonadas. Que lastima que no hay singletrack cerca de merida.


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

Te envié un mensaje privado, échale un ojo


----------

